# What Have You Done To Your CC's Interior??



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

*The OFFICIAL "What Have You Done To Your CC's Interior??" Thread*

OK, 99% of all threads and pictures are generally about the exterior of the CC. Lets see what you've done to the interior...before and after pics would be great.... Such as audio systems, trim swaps, pedals, seats, steering wheels, lighting...anything interior!


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> OK, 99% of all threads and pictures are generally about the exterior of the CC. Lets see what you've done to the interior...before and after pics would be great.... Such as audio systems, trim swaps, pedals, seats, steering wheels, lighting...anything interior!


 

I allready started a topic named 'show your interior' 

Grtz


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just to get the thread rolling.......

Before:









After:









R32 dead pedal, little narrower than stock CC, but the imp thing is that it matches the others.

Some modification to pedal was needed.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Teslor said:


> I allready started a topic named 'show your interior'
> 
> Grtz


 Show your interior of what?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Show your interior of what?


 :thumbup:


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Just to get the thread rolling.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Loveing that dead pedal!! What did you have to do to it?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

James Bond  









Red Footwells...not finished thou... 









Alum Glove Box 

Got R-line dead pedal, but no picture of that 



Bigger stuff soon


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Back of pedal has three prongs that go into the base of the car. One of the prongs does not align. The other two do. Remove the non-aligning prong with a pair of pliers. Also the dead pedal comes with an extension for the screw. U need a second torx screw as well. A screw identical to the torx currently keeping down the stock pedal.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

1. Complete Interior Bulb Swap for LEDs 

2. OEM Footwell Lights front and rear 

3. Modification of Interior RearView Mirror to Support Exterior Auto-Dimming Side mirrors 

4. Complete 2010 Interior facelift to newer "Clock" model interior. Replaced Vavona Wood with Nut Brown Wood 

5. Illuminated Door Handles 

6. Illuminated Wood Trim 

7. 2013 Vents with alluminum trim and illumination 

8. Euro Headlight Switch 

9. matching headlight switch surround (same as ignition switch) 


_Coming soon to a CC near you_ 

1. VW Individual Illuminated Door sills package (already shipped) 

2. VW Invidivual Exclusive Trim Set (Black / Nougat, Seats, door trim panels, mats, etc.) - (On order) 

3. Premium MFD - (Not yet ordered) 

4. Steering Wheel.... albeit, I don't want the typical "GOLF R" one... I'm gonna see what "exclusive" options I have first. - (Not yet ordered) 



Pics..... well they're spread out over many threads right now, and I'm too lazy to go find them right now :laugh: I'll find them later.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wait!!!! Illuminated door handles??? Please find those pics now!!! Lol


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Wait!!!! Illuminated door handles??? Please find those pics now!!! Lol


 this really doesn't do it justice and was before I put the illuminated trim in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfzmPM0Vtug


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I need to make a list of "to do's" interior lighting wise and come visit you. What state are u in?? Lol


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ok I need to make a list of "to do's" interior lighting wise and come visit you. What state are u in?? Lol


 Illinois  

You'll have to keep Ster0d, and a couple of the other chi-town folks out of my garage


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol! Serge is high maintenance, a good friend of mine.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Illinois
> 
> You'll have to keep Ster0d, and a couple of the other chi-town folks out of my garage


 Get my name right, Sir  

IF Kareem is going to come, I work the door/bounce n keep people away  
& meat for grill is on me :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lets plan a gtg, I'm only a few hrs away


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lets plan a gtg, I'm only a few hrs away


 Waiting for a good weather or ur business trip to Chicago haha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm ready, whichever one comes first!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm ready, whichever one comes first!


 :thumbup: Will be fun :beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been very slack on the interior... more to come!

My sole update has been the Golf R steering wheel.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice that tops all other upgrades! So u went with black, not aluminum?


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Nice that tops all other upgrades!


 I agree. That is probably the best interior upgrade I have seen.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I've been very slack on the interior... more to come!
> 
> My sole update has been the Golf R steering wheel.


 Looks great! Cant wait to put mine in


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll post the rest of my goodies this evening! I'm also waiting for a very special piece in the mail...from Germany!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

R-Line Pedal Kit with Dead Pedal


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice and clean!!!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> R-Line Pedal Kit with Dead Pedal


 Need to get gas and brake ones for myself  looks lovely!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Here is my list of things. 

OEM RNS 315 
LED interior lights 
Euro switch 
Rline pedals (man pedals kit) 
Hardwired radar 
OEM vavona wood tim (thanks to usaf-it-g) I owe you a detail when it gets warm :laugh: 

Next on the wish list is 

Rline premium cluster 
Rline steering wheel 

Stereo1D We need to get a gtg when it gets warm :beer:  

Excuse my filthy interior. Just took the pics after work


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's some really bright interior lighting....what are u using?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks man. I got the LED's from superbrightleds.com they are natural white and more intense than the cheaper ones that they have and look great. Ill see if i can find a link from their site.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...led-bulb-5-smd-led-wide-angle-wedge-base/206/ these are it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, I've installed similar bulbs but never got that much brightness! Very impressive...need to look into this site further


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Get one and compare it to yours. Worth the price imo.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just bought two of these (from superbrightleds) for my license plate...I've spend over $100 on license plate lighting so far....I hope these actually work. I always say this is the last pair i try!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok back to "interior" 

Door sills front and back:









Euro switch with Aluminum surround:









Seat Controls:










Glove box handle:









Also, second bag hook in trunk, and my headrest aluminum rings arrived today...but trying to figure out how to install them....adhesive or two sided tape.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Iol... Not that its a competition or anything, but I love how the guy on the "full project" thread posts like 3 simple mods, and I've posted all these difficult DIYs and diagrams and such, and some random guy posts to this other guys thread and is like "WOW I've learned so much from you and you really know your stuff!" and then there's me doing all this complicated wiring and coding, and people are like "eh... No big deal.... I'm gonna worry about some 20" dubs instead"

Cracks me up lol.... I get no love!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

^^^ That guy is probably a noob and learns from pictures.:laugh: I bet 95% of the members here cant even touch some of the things you do and are doing so props to you. :beer::beer: I know I would be afraid of all electrical stuff but


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

no worry, i've got your back... 
i love your stuffs 
and what i am interested and doing are like you are 
but it is true people prefer DIY pictures rather than diagram that can not be understood easily 

BTW hey how did you source the door panels and armrest for your individual project? 
i just finished my doors completely 
including truffle panel, door warning light, auto dimming mirror, AUTO folding mirror (with module), door handle light, ebony trim with ambient light, chrome trunk and fuel door switches 

when i saw the individual seats on ebay i almost clicked it to buy because i thought they were same color as ones i've ordered which were truffle color 

i will post some pictures when i get some time to clean my messes... 
it is good to see people doing retrofits around to share all the information each other 
i think it doesn't matter wether it is simple or complicated one 



usaf-lt-g said:


> Iol... Not that its a competition or anything, but I love how the guy on the "full project" thread posts like 3 simple mods, and I've posted all these difficult DIYs and diagrams and such, and some random guy posts to this other guys thread and is like "WOW I've learned so much from you and you really know your stuff!" and then there's me doing all this complicated wiring and coding, and people are like "eh... No big deal.... I'm gonna worry about some 20" dubs instead"
> 
> Cracks me up lol.... I get no love!
> 
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> ^^^ That guy is probably a noob and learns from pictures.:laugh: I bet 95% of the members here cant even touch some of the things you do and are doing so props to you. :beer::beer: I know I would be afraid of all electrical stuff but


 X2, who said your stuff is ehh? That person should be banned!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Iol... Not that its a competition or anything, but I love how the guy on the "full project" thread posts like 3 simple mods, and I've posted all these difficult DIYs and diagrams and such, and some random guy posts to this other guys thread and is like "WOW I've learned so much from you and you really know your stuff!" and then there's me doing all this complicated wiring and coding, and people are like "eh... No big deal.... I'm gonna worry about some 20" dubs instead"
> 
> Cracks me up lol.... I get no love!
> 
> ...


 agreed. I was just at that thread and read that persons comment. :banghead::banghead: 

Keep up with DYI. They've been helpful. :beer:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> James Bond


 Hey, I was wondering where did you get those stickers? 

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> agreed. I was just at that thread and read that persons comment
> 
> 
> Show me where that comment is.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> vwkonig said:
> 
> 
> > agreed. I was just at that thread and read that persons comment
> ...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

?? What's wrong with that??? Am I missing something?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> ?? What's wrong with that??? Am I missing something?


 Never said there was anything wrong but I was just agreeing with what the other person mentioned. The guy on that thread was praising a guy who does add-ons and not really anything technical(not yet atleast) while the other person does diagram and DIY's which helps and barely gets any praise. I respect both posters but as i mentioned i was just agreeing


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

People... people.... I can't go to bed for 8 hours and leave you guys alone? :laugh: 

My comment meant no ill intent. I was just making a funny observation. It doesn't irritate me any, I literally just thought it was funny that this n00b jumped on and thought that the "mods" the guy was doing (which in my opinion... aren't really what I would consider a "mod" at all) were the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

My .02: 
3M sticky chrome vent coverings (non OEM).... is not a mod. 
Adding "CC" to the back of your car (and not even OEM ones)... is not a mod 
Swapping your climatronic control until for a different one (without adjusting any wiring).... well... ok, I could pass that as a mod I guess 

Try taking on a LIN to CANbus conversion circuit board to adapt a 2012+ LIN based Analog Clock to a 2010 CANbus system just so that you can have synchronized time  Now *THAT'S* a mod!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I see....I was in the mood of getting revenge for the DIY man....lol. I blew it out of proportion.

It's all good, you can't please everyone. And IMO the last thing this forum is, is a competition! We all share everything we do...and enjoy doing it!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

so is yours synchronized now?  
day light saving is coming 



usaf-lt-g said:


> Try taking on a LIN to CANbus conversion circuit board to adapt a 2012+ LIN based Analog Clock to a 2010 CANbus system just so that you can have synchronized time  Now *THAT'S* a mod!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> so is yours synchronized now?
> day light saving is coming


 No not yet  

I'm working with a guy in Germany through a different forum to see if we can figure it out. Once it's finished, it would basically work with the factory systems.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

jspirate said:


> I've been very slack on the interior... more to come!
> 
> My sole update has been the Golf R steering wheel.


 Hi, when you fitted the wheel did you need to change the airbag. I have ordered a new CC and it won't be here till March but I have bought a new Golf R wheel but not sure if I need a new airbag? 

I've also bought some 20" alloys but that's for another thread.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Hi, when you fitted the wheel did you need to change the airbag. I have ordered a new CC and it won't be here till March but I have bought a new Golf R wheel but not sure if I need a new airbag?
> 
> I've also bought some 20" alloys but that's for another thread.


 The airbag for the 2013 seems to be the same as previous models. You may need to check the part numbers though.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

WILL22 said:


> Hi, when you fitted the wheel did you need to change the airbag. I have ordered a new CC and it won't be here till March but I have bought a new Golf R wheel but not sure if I need a new airbag?





NightKnight said:


> The airbag for the 2013 seems to be the same as previous models. You may need to check the part numbers though.


 The airbag for the GOLF-R steering wheel is *NOT* the same as the one that comes standard on any PASSAT CC steering wheel. Therefore.... yes, you have to replace the airbag with the one that fits the GOLF-R steering wheel.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> The airbag for the GOLF-R steering wheel is *NOT* the same as the one that comes standard on any PASSAT CC steering wheel. Therefore.... yes, you have to replace the airbag with the one that fits the GOLF-R steering wheel.


 Oh, I must be wrong then. I thought they both used the airbag with the P/N of 3C8-880-201-Q-81U


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Will22 said:


> Hi, when you fitted the wheel did you need to change the airbag. I have ordered a new CC and it won't be here till March but I have bought a new Golf R wheel but not sure if I need a new airbag?
> 
> I've also bought some 20" alloys but that's for another thread.


 Yes, the air bag is matched to the steering wheel. The CC bag will not work with the Golf R wheel.


----------



## Sharn (Jan 26, 2013)

Where did you order those awesome buttons from? The eject and etc...?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Sharn said:


> Where did you order those awesome buttons from? The eject and etc...?


 They're just stickers that go on top of the unused buttons.

Here...

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=volkswagen+button+stickers


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> They're just stickers that go on top of the unused buttons.
> 
> Here...
> 
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=volkswagen+button+stickers


 How in the world did u do that?????

Went to google, typed out and searched by itself!


----------



## amirza95 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum. I've had my CC for a few months now, and I've wanted to replace/put a sticker on those blank buttons. Since the Aesthetic Creations website isn't working, where can I find those stickers?


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

European cup holder installed! 










Perfect match with the cornsilk beige. Thanks OEMPlus!


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Daytime shot:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Headrest control - aluminum surrounds....will post some detail daylight pics tomorrow...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> OK, 99% of all threads and pictures are generally about the exterior of the CC. Lets see what you've done to the interior...before and after pics would be great.... Such as audio systems, trim swaps, pedals, seats, steering wheels, lighting...anything interior!


All that annoying St. Tropez white interior on the upper half of the car? I removed it and replaced it with Titanium Black.

_Much better.
_

Linky to thread with photos

If you come to Chicago and want to see it, have Ster send me another PM. :sly:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

amirza95 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum. I've had my CC for a few months now, and I've wanted to replace/put a sticker on those blank buttons. Since the Aesthetic Creations website isn't working, where can I find those stickers?


I'm also interested in finding out because that website is not working. Does the person have a direct contact?


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I've been very slack on the interior... more to come!
> 
> My sole update has been the Golf R steering wheel.


Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> James Bond


I've contacted Mike from aestheticreations and he said he stopped making them but if we do a group buy of at least 100 then he'll make a fresh batch. Anyone interested PM me. 

If there's another place where we could buy these stickers please let me know.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i just did the steering wheel (makes a huge difference) and the pedals. really loving this interior! sorry for the poop quality, but this was taken about a year ago.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the wheel!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Where did you get your wheel and how much was it if I may ask. it looks awesome. Any problems hooking up the controls?


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I've been very slack on the interior... more to come!
> 
> My sole update has been the Golf R steering wheel.


Where did you get the wheel and how much if I may ask? Any problems with the steering wheel controls?


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> i just did the steering wheel (makes a huge difference) and the pedals. really loving this interior! sorry for the poop quality, but this was taken about a year ago.


Where did you get the wheel and how much was it if I may ask. Also did you have to change the airbag? Where there any issues with the steering wheel controls?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Kenmac15 said:


> Where did you get the wheel and how much if I may ask? Any problems with the steering wheel controls?


I got this from Portugal, but you can find em all over the place. It was around $450 after selling the CC's wheel. Its straight plug and play with 100% functionality.

One note, the airbag is specific to the steering wheel. The CC's bag does not work on the Golf R type steering wheel.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Illuminated 2012+ vents


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice. Did you do them yourself?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, but under the supervison of Chris...oh n he suttered the wiring. Was pretty easy n quick.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

OEM










Too many OEM mods to list. Check my signature


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ awesome!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Yeah, but under the supervison of Chris...oh n he suttered the wiring. Was pretty easy n quick.


Told you it would be lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Told you it would be lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


You sure did! Thnx for motivation n answering all questions


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> You sure did! Thnx for motivation n answering all questions


No problem. I'll be bombarding you with LED questions soon :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bring it on


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...led-bulb-5-smd-led-wide-angle-wedge-base/206/ these are it.


Ordered, received, installed, in love!!! Really enjoying the pure white. Thanks for the suggestion bro. Yeah pricey,
but worth it.


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

jspirate said:


> I got this from Portugal, but you can find em all over the place. It was around $450 after selling the CC's wheel. Its straight plug and play with 100% functionality.
> 
> One note, the airbag is specific to the steering wheel. The CC's bag does not work on the Golf R type steering wheel.


Does that include the airbag or do you have to buy a separate one.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kenmac15 said:


> Does that include the airbag or do you have to buy a separate one.


Shop and see, they sell wheels w or w out airbag!


----------



## jjarchamr-line (Dec 18, 2014)

*cc clock idea*

I happened to buy a r-line badge for my steering wheel and didnt like the way it looked and noticed like it would fit in the chrome bezel of the clock,it fit perfect. I think it looks good and looks oem'ish


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Picture?


----------

